
Iran can sink U.S. warships with 'secret weapons', military official says - spking
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-iran-arms/iran-can-sink-u-s-warships-with-secret-weapons-military-official-says-idUSKCN1SV049
======
suff
Hypnotized, explosive trout. Brilliant.

